# streamlight made in US?



## picard (Sep 5, 2005)

Is streamlight made in the US? I am curious that's all. Don't flame me ok.:thinking:


----------



## maxilux (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi, i think not all of them made in the US.
Some looks like Nuwai??? (Task Lights)
On the chargers allways stands "Made in China"


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, their batteries are made in some foreign country and that's their claim to fame (rechargeables). Something tells me they are designed here and built elsewhere.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 8, 2005)

I know they have a fairly large facility a couple miles from me in Eagleville, PA. It's big enough that some manufacturing could take place I guess. I think it is the "home office" since on my SL packaging it said to send it there or contact them there if there are any problems. So, sorry, I can't say anything for sure.


----------



## dano (Sep 8, 2005)

Streamlight farms out a lot of their aluminum production to an unknown source in the U.S. The charger components are made in China. Their Nicd cells are made in France.

--dan


----------



## nemul (Sep 8, 2005)

TASK-LIGHTS (2L3W, etc.)- China
TACTICAL LIGHT (TL-2,etc.) and NIGHTFIGHTER (NF-2,etc.) - U.S.A.


----------



## Teh (Sep 8, 2005)

Propolymers = USA

Scorpions = USA

Stingers = USA

Strions = USA

Tactical Lights = USA


Twin Tasks = PRC

Task Lights = PRC

JRs = PRC


----------



## goldenlight (Sep 9, 2005)

My SL Propolymer Luxeon says "Assembled in the USA"

Strange, I usually think of assembly as one of the easiest things to outsource to China.

But then, on the other hand, the quality of my SL Propolymer Luxeon is nothing short of amazing, given the $26 price :thumbsup:

Perhaps *that's* why they are assembled in the USA: they need the QC to get that perfect beam from a reflector and Luxeon III!


----------

